# moving to mallorca, need info and share my general worries about moving :)



## flyingsolo (Aug 22, 2010)

ok so im planing to move to the island of mallorca next year (2011) 
im planing to find bar work but im strugeling to find rental property, its verry hard to find letting agents online and espetialy agents renting cheep apartments.
im looking to find a 6 month rental as im planing to move from april till october then back to scotland for a month or two. just looking to get started.
ive been over and spoken to a few owners of some bars who have told me to write to them around march and see if they have a job for me. ive done a couple of hours work in one of the bars to show what i have to offer and they seem verry happy with it but obviously cant promise anything.

im just worried that ill make the comitment to go over and wont find work ? 

i will obviously be paying up-front for my 6 months rent to make sure thats secured but after that ill have verry little money to get started. ive worked out that ill have the money for the appartment and the basics for living in it and money to buy enough food to last me about a month. after that its prety much emergency pennys so i reely need work.

this is a move thats realy important to me as i need a new start. im still young and want to make this move while i can.

also i want to take my car, im sure there are ferrys from the main land to mallorca?  its just that i have a lovely little MG MGF and it would be amazing for driving aroud in the sun. my car is my favorite thing in the world i love it and couldnt bare leeving it behind. i know it will be quite costly getting there with fuel and ferrys ect but i can budget for that lol 

i supose what im realy looking for is someone to give me general advice and help me allong. also if theres anyone living in mallorca that could advise me on letting agents and jobs ect ? that would be great . need someone to talk to about it all  x


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

flyingsolo said:


> ok so im planing to move to the island of mallorca next year (2011)
> im planing to find bar work but im strugeling to find rental property, its verry hard to find letting agents online and espetialy agents renting cheep apartments.
> im looking to find a 6 month rental as im planing to move from april till october then back to scotland for a month or two. just looking to get started.
> ive been over and spoken to a few owners of some bars who have told me to write to them around march and see if they have a job for me. ive done a couple of hours work in one of the bars to show what i have to offer and they seem verry happy with it but obviously cant promise anything.
> ...


Haha. This thread has been written with you in mind! 
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...g-spain/56434-do-you-want-emigrate-spain.html
But I see that you're looking at it anyway. Take your time, think about which things apply to you, and don't get ANGRY!!
You might also want to search the forum for Mallorca and there have been thousands (well almost) of threads about cars so look for that too.


----------



## flyingsolo (Aug 22, 2010)

i read it rather carefuly, thanks  
i speek basic spanish and it gets me by, i lived in costa dorada for about 4 months but it was more of a long holiday. im improving my spanish just now and i plan to speek much more by the time i move  
im sure this will help with finding work.
do you have any idea about where to find apartment rental prices in mallorca ?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

flyingsolo said:


> i read it rather carefuly, thanks
> i speek basic spanish and it gets me by, i lived in costa dorada for about 4 months but it was more of a long holiday. im improving my spanish just now and i plan to speek much more by the time i move
> im sure this will help with finding work.
> do you have any idea about where to find apartment rental prices in mallorca ?



Have you tried google??? I know that rentals are dear in Mallorca as are taxes, cost of living etc but thats about the extent of my knowledge! Maybe try a hostal initially?????? and look around while you're there. As for the car, you'll have to get it matriculated, I think there are a few threads on that here so have a search????

Jo x


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

You remind me of one of my sons, but without the car. He questioned me about going to Gran Canaria, should he or shouldn't he.

I said have you the money for a return flight, he had, he also had accommodation. I told him to do it while he was young and single. He did and enjoyed 6 years working in Bars on the island of Gran Canaria.

So initially leave your car in the U.K., make sure you always have enough stashed away for a return flight. Go for it, do it whilst you are young!!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Hepa said:


> You remind me of one of my sons, but without the car. He questioned me about going to Gran Canaria, should he or shouldn't he.
> 
> I said have you the money for a return flight, he had, he also had accommodation. I told him to do it while he was young and single. He did and enjoyed 6 years working in Bars on the island of Gran Canaria.
> 
> So initially leave your car in the U.K., make sure you always have enough stashed away for a return flight. Go for it, do it whilst you are young!!


That's great advice for a young person. I didn't ask my parents for advice when I left for South America (although I did have a job). Hope I'm brave enough to tell my daughter the same *if* she asks for my advice!


----------



## maxdog008 (Aug 4, 2010)

The most devastating thing I had to do was to leave my car in the UK when I moved to Spain but rematriculation can be expensive and if you have seen how the Spanish drive in towns you will be glad you left your treasured car behind.not to mention the hot sun fading the metalic paint etc, also mine was a soft top and would have been ruined by the sun by now!!!!
As for the rest I truly admire people setting off on adventures by themselves, wish I had done more when I was younger instead of being knee deep in nappies!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Good luck xx


----------

